# Ajax - Manchester United. Finale EL. 24 maggio, ore 20.45. Tv..



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2017)

Finale di Europa League tra Ajax ed il Manchester United, che si giocherà in Svezia. L'Ajax raggiunge una finale di una competizione Europea dopo ben 21 anni, l'ultima volta era la famosa Champions League persa contro la Juve nel 1996.
Per quanto riguarda il Manchester United, l'ultima finale risale al 2011 in Champions League, mentre Mourinho vincendo contro l'Ajax potrà giocare la CL l'anno prossimo oltre a vincere la sua seconda coppa "UEFA" dopo il porto 2003.

La partita sarà mercoledì 24 maggio ore 20.45, sarà visibile su Sky ed streaming con Skygo.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2017)

Due squadre imbarazzanti comunque, il Macnhester UNited che pareggia in casa col Celta vigo.

Incredibile comunque la fortuna di Mourinho. Quest'anno è la sua seconda peggiore annata, e nonostante ciò porta tre trofei al Manchester United.


----------



## ralf (11 Maggio 2017)

Allo United mancherà il loro miglior difensore Bailly, per me vince l'Ajax.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2017)

Vince l'Ajax


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2017)

Bellissima favola i lancieri, ma purtroppo con il culo allucinante di Mourinho (guardatevi cosa si è divorato Guidetti) non credo abbiano possibilità.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Maggio 2017)

vince Mourinho e Supercoppa Europea contro Allegri


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2017)

Comunque Lacazzette sarebbe l'attaccante ideale per noi. Fortissimo!
Mentre in prospettiva Dollberg promette tanto bene. 
Tolisso mi ha deluso stasera, mi ha stupito invece Sanchez dell'ajax, molto interessante.


----------



## Heaven (12 Maggio 2017)

Spero nell'Ajax, ma è difficile


----------



## Serginho (12 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La partita sarà mercoledì 24 maggio ore 20.45



E come ogni anno, frittatona di cipolle, familiare di Peroni gelata e rutto libero!

Finalmente una finale tra due squadre dal grandissimo passato, da non perdere. Fa piacere rivedere l'Ajax su questi palcoscenici dopo cosi tanto tempo.

I due club si incontrano per la 3a volta (curiosamente sempre in Coppa Uefa-Europa League, nonostante il glorioso passato in coppa dei Campioni-Champions), nelle due sfide precedenti lo United ha avuto la meglio per un gol nell'aggregate ai 32esimi di finale nel 1976 e agli ottavi nel 2012


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finale di Europa League tra Ajax ed il Manchester United, che si giocherà in Svezia. L'Ajax raggiunge una finale di una competizione Europea dopo ben 21 anni, l'ultima volta era la famosa Champions League persa contro la Juve nel 1996.
> Per quanto riguarda il Manchester United, l'ultima finale risale al 2011 in Champions League, mentre Mourinho vincendo contro l'Ajax potrà giocare la CL l'anno prossimo oltre a vincere la sua seconda coppa "UEFA" dopo il porto 2003.
> 
> La partita sarà mercoledì 24 maggio ore 20.45, sarà visibile su Sky ed streaming con Skygo.
> ...



Spero vinca l'Ajax


----------



## Butcher (12 Maggio 2017)

Finale d'altri tempi. 
Forza Ajax!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Maggio 2017)

Forza Ajax! Sarà una finale interessante.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Comunque Lacazzette sarebbe l'attaccante ideale per noi. Fortissimo!*
> Mentre in prospettiva Dollberg promette tanto bene.
> Tolisso mi ha deluso stasera, mi ha stupito invece Sanchez dell'ajax, molto interessante.



Lo dico da un pezzo... sono d'accordo con te!


----------



## Gekyn (14 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque *Lacazzette *sarebbe l'attaccante ideale per noi. Fortissimo!
> Mentre in prospettiva Dollberg promette tanto bene.
> Tolisso mi ha deluso stasera, mi ha stupito invece Sanchez dell'ajax, molto interessante.



Premetto che mi piace tantissimo, però non sono sicuro che sia un profilo che cerchi Montella e che possa adattarsi al gioco di quest'ultimo....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2017)

Una finale tra due squadre che hanno fatto la storia. Bellissimo ragazzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finale di Europa League tra Ajax ed il Manchester United, che si giocherà in Svezia. L'Ajax raggiunge una finale di una competizione Europea dopo ben 21 anni, l'ultima volta era la famosa Champions League persa contro la Juve nel 1996.
> Per quanto riguarda il Manchester United, l'ultima finale risale al 2011 in Champions League, mentre Mourinho vincendo contro l'Ajax potrà giocare la CL l'anno prossimo oltre a vincere la sua seconda coppa "UEFA" dopo il porto 2003.
> 
> La partita sarà mercoledì 24 maggio ore 20.45, sarà visibile su Sky ed streaming con Skygo.
> ...



Up


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Finale d'altri tempi.
> Forza Ajax!



.


----------



## Serginho (24 Maggio 2017)

Pizza e birra prenotate


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2017)

Spero nel Manchester solo perché così Zlatan finalmente avrà, meritatamente, una coppa europea in bacheca, per cui comunque è stato protagonista fino ai quarti


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2017)

finale che sa di storia
tifo ajax perché voglio lo united fuori dalla champions


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> finale che sa di storia
> tifo ajax perché voglio lo united fuori dalla champions



Così ce lo becchiamo noi in Europa League


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Vincerà il Manchestert United.. è impesabile vedere quella squadra ancora fuori dalla Champions. Tra l'altro dai sedicesimi in poi hanno fatto di tutto per dare solo squadre materasso..


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> finale che sa di storia
> tifo ajax perché voglio lo united fuori dalla champions



Da questo punto di vista meglio lo United per noi eh, altrimenti l'anno prossimo sono ancora in EL, e non sarebbe eventualmente un buon cliente per noi


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Così ce lo becchiamo noi in Europa League



e quindi?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da questo punto di vista meglio lo United per noi eh, altrimenti l'anno prossimo sono ancora in EL, e non sarebbe eventualmente un buon cliente per noi



il prossimo anno l'Europa League sarà dura, con o senza Manchester United.
E poi abbiamo paura dello United e pensiamo di tornare competitivi in Italia e di ritornare in Champions? buahauhahuahua

A meno che per voi (come per gli interisti, romanisti, laziali, napoletani ecc...) giocare la Champions significa giocare i gironi


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2017)

Ho pochissime speranze, anzi zero totali di vedere lo United perdere la coppa, ma se dovesse accadere godrei tantissimo per Pogba.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Maggio 2017)

Forza Ajax tutta la vita


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2017)

Ajax tutta la vita


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finale di Europa League tra Ajax ed il Manchester United, che si giocherà in Svezia. L'Ajax raggiunge una finale di una competizione Europea dopo ben 21 anni, l'ultima volta era la famosa Champions League persa contro la Juve nel 1996.
> Per quanto riguarda il Manchester United, l'ultima finale risale al 2011 in Champions League, mentre Mourinho vincendo contro l'Ajax potrà giocare la CL l'anno prossimo oltre a vincere la sua seconda coppa "UEFA" dopo il porto 2003.
> 
> La partita sarà mercoledì 24 maggio ore 20.45, sarà visibile su Sky ed streaming con Skygo.
> ...



Comunque la partita è anche in chiaro su tv8.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2017)

E' davvero bello rivedere l'Ajax disputare una finale europea. Tiferò per loro.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Maggio 2017)

Forza Ajax!

Un po' per simpatia verso la squadra e la sua storia e un (bel) po' per poter vedere quella schifezza di Mofrigno fallire la stagione su tutta la linea.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Maggio 2017)

Partita difficile da pronosticare, ne è la riprova il fatto che la quota sulla vittoria del Manchester United sia passata da 1,70 a 2,00 nel giro di due giorni.


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

Rashford Vs Dolberg


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Rashford Vs Dolberg



Comunque a proposito di numeri, mi sono meravigliato a vedere che ha chiuso con solo 16 gol in eredivise. Pensavo avesse segnato moolto di più.


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque a proposito di numeri, mi sono meravigliato a vedere che ha chiuso con solo 16 gol in eredivise. Pensavo avesse segnato moolto di più.



Si a volte è troppo altruista, è un attaccante che gioca per la squadra e che mette gli altri nelle condizioni di segnare. Tieni conto che cmq è un 97 e ha ancora ampi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si a volte è troppo altruista, è un attaccante che gioca per la squadra e che mette gli altri nelle condizioni di segnare. Tieni conto che cmq è un 97 e ha ancora ampi margini di miglioramento.




e che a inizio stagione faceva parte delle riserve...


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2017)

Aldila del risultato oggi vedremo la forza e personalità di Klaassen e Dolberg.



wfiesso ha scritto:


> e che a inizio stagione faceva parte delle riserve...



Ecco, titolare in 24 di 34 partite, media di una rete ogni 130 minuti..


----------



## cremone (24 Maggio 2017)

Ajax di sta sera squdra più giovane di sempre in una finale europea


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2017)

Madonna santa sto Pobbà


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2017)

Ma a sto Ziyek non glielo danno da mangiare?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma a sto Ziyek non glielo danno da mangiare?



Magrissimo sarà vegano


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Gol United.. finita


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2017)

Finita direi.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2017)

Gol di Pobbà.

Finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2017)

comunque Mourinho in una stagione fallimentare vince 3 trofei mentre noi facciamo i caroselli per arrivare dietro a Lazio e Atalanta


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Sto Mournho ha troppa fortuna comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque Mourinho in una stagione fallimentare vince 3 trofei mentre noi facciamo i caroselli per arrivare dietro a Lazio e Atalanta



Abbiamo vinto una finale contro il Pologna...direi che i caroselli possono starci dai


----------



## Alberto (24 Maggio 2017)

Comunque un pensierino a Ziyech lo farei, e mi sta piacendo anche il centrale di difesa, De Ligt.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2017)

Che fortuna che ha questo Mourinho mamma mia.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

Grande Sanchez sul gol.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2017)

Sto Dolberg ... mah


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2017)

Dolberg avesse vinto un duello con Blind (non Godin, eh).. mah.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque Mourinho in una stagione fallimentare vince 3 trofei mentre noi facciamo i caroselli per arrivare dietro a Lazio e Atalanta





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto una finale contro il Pologna...direi che i caroselli possono starci dai


Hanno solo speso 200 milioni in più di noi, che volete che siano. Pff..


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

Ma Shone ?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

Raddoppio del MU

Non c'è storia dai, troppa differenza d'esperienza.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Purtroppo Mourinho non perde le finali inutile..


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2017)

La vedo dura recuperare ora


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

Male Dolberg oggi, giustamente sostituito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2017)

Pensare che c'è chi vuole Dolberg al posto di Morata o altri di quel profilo


----------



## IronJaguar (24 Maggio 2017)

Fenomenale Marianella che continua con il suo "Mourinho migliore in campo" LOL. 

Squadra che nell'ultimo trienno ha speso qualcosa come 600 milioni di euro contro un Ajax a cui resta solo il nome, non vince più nemmeno in Olanda per sbaglio e nei preliminari di Champions è stato sbattuto fuori a pedate dalla corazzata Rostov. 
Senza contare che non sforna più nemmeno un talento di quelli "veri" da anni. 

Ma certi allenatori hanno la stampa talmente dalla loro che qualunque risultato minimo ottengano viene fatto passare per un'impresa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Maggio 2017)

Lo United questa finale la sta vincendo in ciabatte.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto Dolberg ... mah



.
30 milioni..di calci in culo


----------



## koti (24 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensare che c'è chi vuole Dolberg al posto di Morata o altri di quel profilo


Penso farebbe panchina pure con Bacca e Lapadula.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> .
> 30 milioni..di calci in culo





koti ha scritto:


> Penso farebbe panchina pure con Bacca e Lapadula.



Non mi pare di valutare un giocatore per una partita.

Se no anceh Klasseen dovrebbe essere un cesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> .
> 30 milioni..di calci in culo





koti ha scritto:


> Penso farebbe panchina pure con Bacca e Lapadula.



E ma andatelo a dire a quelli bravi con football manager .

I forti dell ajax sono gli altri ... il nero a centrocampo e Zeliek


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensare che c'è chi vuole Dolberg al posto di Morata o altri di quel profilo



Non è ancora pronto per il grande salto, anche se va detto che oggi la squadra non lo stava per nulla aiutando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare di valutare un giocatore per una partita.
> 
> Se no anceh Klasseen dovrebbe essere un cesso.



Si ma non è paragonabile a Aubame o Morata dai ..


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Male Dolberg oggi, giustamente sostituito.



Troppo isolato li davanti, aveva sempre due uomini a marcarlo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

Per me con Dolberg state esagerando...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Troppo isolato li davanti, aveva sempre due uomini a marcarlo.



Si, ha sicuramente delle attenuanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non è paragonabile a Aubame o Morata dai ..



Non lo so perchè non l'ho mai visto. Ma non mi permetto di dire niente.

Oggi ha giocato male, ma come tutto l'Ajax. Anche Morata là al centro non avrebbe fatto nulla.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2017)

Sì ma non si è mosso per nulla, raga'. Un paio di palloni a inizio partita erano diretti a lui e in entrambi i casi Blind lo ha anticipato con una facilità irrisoria. 
Dell'Ajax mi hanno colpito particolarmente Traore e De Ligt (ha una personalità pazzesca per essere un 17enne).


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non si è mosso per nulla, raga'. Un paio di palloni a inizio partita erano diretti a lui e in entrambi i casi Blind lo ha anticipato con una facilità irrisoria.
> Dell'Ajax mi hanno colpito particolarmente Traore e De Ligt (ha una personalità pazzesca per essere un 17enne).



Traorè il prossimo anno Conte lo fa diventare un mostro.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensare che c'è chi vuole Dolberg al posto di Morata o altri di quel profilo



Scusa un attimo eh. Giudicare un giocare da una partita mi sembra esagerato..
Oggi un fantasma ma l'AJAX in generale non era proprio in campo, l'avversario troppo forte.


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Lo United questa finale la sta vincendo in ciabatte.



Troppa esperienza e troppa fisicità, a centrocampo sono sempre in superiorità numerica.


----------



## Alberto (24 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non si è mosso per nulla, raga'. Un paio di palloni a inizio partita erano diretti a lui e in entrambi i casi Blind lo ha anticipato con una facilità irrisoria.
> Dell'Ajax mi hanno colpito particolarmente Traore e De Ligt (ha una personalità pazzesca per essere un 17enne).



Completamente daccordo... aggiungerei Ziyech, un predestinato, che tra qualche anno varrà dai 30 mln in su. De Ligt è piaciuto anche a me (tanto che lo avevo scritto qualche pagina fa, già al primo tempo), se fatto crescere può diventare un ottimo centrale.


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non si è mosso per nulla, raga'. Un paio di palloni a inizio partita erano diretti a lui e in entrambi i casi Blind lo ha anticipato con una facilità irrisoria.
> Dell'Ajax mi hanno colpito particolarmente Traore e De Ligt (ha una personalità pazzesca per essere un 17enne).



I due centrali del Manchester marcano sempre 2 vs 1 a uomo, palle giocabili non gli sono arrivate.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia che recupero di Zapata Sanchez.


----------



## koti (24 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare di valutare un giocatore per una partita.
> 
> Se no anceh Klasseen dovrebbe essere un cesso.


Ovvio andrebbe visto per più partite, ma è stato il peggiore tra i peggiori.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2017)

beh trionfo scontato però importante per loro


----------

